# Why you should where gear Stung!



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Last year, we had a presentation from a well known entomologist from U.C. Davis. He indicated that with that many stings you can be
setting yourself up for kidney failure 2-5 days later. 

Watch yourself or consult a good doctor !


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

200 stings is dangerous even if you are not allergic. I would be wandering off to the local emergency department for a quick overhaul.

To me suitless means a veil only. Don't mind stings on the arms, etc but not on the face.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

yeah, wear a veil man!! I got the cheapy from ML, $11.00, fits over any brimmed hat. Was it the bees in the super that got mad? Hope you come out of this ok.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

"Other than the swelling and pain I have had no reaction."

"one eye half open and the other shut. Big saucer lips and I have to breathe through my mouth cause my nose is sealed shut. Probably over 200 stings. I have been throwing up off and on and my face neck and arms and hands are swelled up bad."

THAT IS THE REACTION! 
Get to a Doctor. This could turn into an infection (or worse) real quick. You need to get on a steroid and and antibiotic.
Don't mess around with this.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

On a red letter day in the beeyard I've gotten around thirty stings. A memorable day. But that was over an entire day. I always wear a veil and always keep a long sleeve shirt and gloves in the truck. The moment I see attitude I go finish dressing.
I hope you are better this am.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

You are now seeing the primary reaction. In 12 hours you get the secondary reaction. In my experience the secondary reaction is always worse then the first. See a doctor, especially with that many stings. Wear a veil. I've made my own going over a nice large hat. Gloves are not the big issue, the face it. Just protect yourself so you don't have to take chances.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, second all that. No reason to "keep up with the Joneses." I don't wear gloves most of the time, but as beemandan said, I keep them in my gear bag for when they are beeing uppity. I think when we wear protection it can foster confidence which can foster calmness which can help prevent little things like dropping a frame of bees. Hope you are ok. We need to hear from you!!! (I just suspicion at this point we don't even need to be telling you to wear a veil. Just don't give up on the hobby!)


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

My mother-in-law is coming to visit, and she wants to meet the bees. I don't have a suit small enough for her. I have a hard hat/veil, and bicep-high gloves for her. Can bees sting through her blue jeans? How many layers of clothing should she wear to be safe? I wear a full bee-suit, so I wouldn't know...

And before you answer, know that she is a GOOD mother-in-law, so don't steer me wrong here! 

River Rat: Have you gone to the doctor? 200 stings is just too many. Let us know how you are, okay?


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Seymore said:


> Hope you are ok. We need to hear from you!!!


I too would like to hear that you are okay!


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I don't own a bee suit at all. I wear jeans and a sweat jacket over a tshirt. In addition I use kitchen gloves and a home made veil. I have not gotten stung through them jet. Make sure she pulls her socks over the pants so they cannot crawl underneath. Have her not walk in front of the hive entrance and listen to the bees. They start to make a louder buzzing sound when they get upset. That is when you have to back off and give them a little to chill down.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Going without gear may build confidence, but it can also build complacency. With 80,000 bees in a hive, all it takes is a second or two of alarm pheromone to set them off. Why risk it? Go see a doc, why risk that either?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Good advice, K. A few other thoughts - no perfume, hair spray, etc. I use a veil, sometimes my jacket with veil. Depends what I'm doing. My sister helped me with an inspection once, just taking pictures though, had a short-sleeve dress on, sandals, and veil. I have, however, been stung thru pants. Though not jeans... Yet.  Point is, you don't have to dress up like an astronaut, just use common sense. Long sleeves, pants with socks tucked in like Kat said, and don't do a major inspection with a greenhorne around. She just might be a future beek.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep, they DO sting through jeans. I got a hive really po'd at me and they stung me through my jeans really easily. 

I normally wear a Mann Lake jacket and bungies on my pant legs to keep them from crawling up. I do have a full suit that I wear for my unpredictable wild bees, but in all reality, they could probably sting through it too if they really wanted.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Have had them give a light sting through blue jeans. I sometimes sit on a 5 gallon pail when going through a super or two placed on an inner cover. The cloth is tight to your leg under those circumstances, so don't get denim close to skin and taught or she may get a light sting. When I say light sting, the stinger doesn't fully embed but some venom is injected. It does smart for 10 mins but quickly subsides.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Riverrat, all my best to you, I have never been stung 200 times so I won't pretend to know how you must be feeling right now. May your recovery be a speedy one those ornery bees need you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Anyone check on Riverratbees ?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Don't know how.... RR. You're scaring us, man!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I Pm'd him... His last post was this one...


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I would never attempt to get into a hive without a suit. 

I have caught swarms without suiting up, but I now always wear a veil because I have longer hair and bees always get tangled in it. With swarms the bees don't really have anything to protect.

No matter how gentle your hives are - it only takes one time for things to go very bad. You have to protect your eyes - so at least ALWAYS wear a veil!


----------



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

I was worried about him too, I hope he's all right.

Maryland summers can be so brutal but I wore old jeans and a white linen shirt that buttoned. Oh my, in the span of a month, I was stung on my stomach so many times I actually got frostbite scars from applying ice to the spots. Ever since then, no stings, go figure. The jeans are just way too hot, I found white scrub pants that work beautifully and have lots of pockets. I'm asking for a ventilated jacket with hood for my birthday.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

In my 20 years of beekeeping I have seen what happened here a half dozen times or so. I was always wearing at least a veil or jacket. When I see someone on the internet talk about wearing shorts and a tee shirt with no veil, I assume that that is inexperience talking. Working slowly doesn't help when all you did was crack a cover or inner cover and have something like that happen. Most of the time I could hear the tone of the hive change before the mass exodus of bees, but it is a humbling experience. The power of a hive reacting like that can be stunning. And like Riverrat, the hive is usually just fine the next time I open it up. I do admit that I have (and still do) open weak hives and mating nucs without protection sometimes, but I respect the power of a strong hive and always wear a veil.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Sure hope you visit the Doctor. Be well!

I have a short bee suit, the thick net looking one ( Ultra Breeze) and wear it (it is safe AND cool!), last Sunday I dropped a super! Things happen. I also have a pull over veil and a thick twill white lab coat (11$) , I wear that getup when my daughter or guest has my high dollar rig. I have kitchen gloves but mostly don't wear them, but, both bee rigs have pockets made for my fast exit if the girls get sassy. Jeans are better if starched. inch:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Things can change in a heartbeat when working a colony. I recommend to always wear a veil even when you're sure you don't need one... their mood can swing...

Have you every tripped and dropped a box full of bees that broke into pieces? That's a change that happens quickly...


----------



## Jamie D (May 25, 2012)

Wishing you well, Riverrat! Hope your are in recovery mode; Tune in!


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

First off, I hope riverrat is alright, he posted with one eye shut and basically described a scene that I pictured as he got into a 10 round fight with a young Mke Tyson, and he hasnt posted since.

Call me a chicken feces, but I wear a jacket/veil combo and gloves ALL the time when working bees, it gives me confidence and I work the bees calmer and not on the edge. I went gloveless once just to try it and had no problems until the last hive which drilled my hands........i threw the frame and ran like a dog after a rabbit. My hand swelled up so bad I couldnt close it. That was it for me. Yes, I sweat my ass off during the summer, but I can drive home using both eyes and unswelled hands!! I do wear blue jeans and steel toe boots (usually checking the bees after work) and have yet to get stung through my jeans. 

As far as tucking my pants into my socks...........did that once as well.........will never do that again either. I got stung through the socks into my ankles and watched as bee after bee attacked my shoes, laces and proceded to drill my ankles through the socks until I got far enough away from the hives that they lost interest as I was moonwalking like Michael Jackson. I have had a bee or two crawl up my leg under my pants, but a quick pinch and that problem was resolved.

Some people just want to go au natural, be one with the bees..............not me, i love beekeeping enough to wear protection so that I can enjoy this hobby instead of giving it up!!


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty sure I had this same discussion a few days back with some other folks. There is a reason for the gear... even the nicest most predictable bees don't want you at their tea party. Sort of like those truckers who run the mountains with overloaded trucks. You might make it the first 12 times, but there's always that 13th where you go over the cliff.

I do hope RiverRat is OK.


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Bees are no different to any other livestock. You have to respect them and use the right gear. Imagine not using good cattle yards and expecting not to get hurt. In their own way bees are just as powerful as a bull if not respected.

Veil at least folks.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

It's been 4 days since the original post...
This makes me nervous....


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep call me anything you want but I as well use Gloves, jacket with attached veil. I was using a pair of camo pants but the last few times I've gotten stung on my ankle and leg so now I wear jeans that aren't as baggie at the bottom. I feel more at ease and I think it helps the bees as well not sensing my fear of doing something crazy "LOL"
Long since he posted this, sure hope he as family that said HEY your not getting better and took him to be checked out.


----------

